# Early '70's Cinelli Speciale Corsa



## dabluzdude (Apr 19, 2014)

just completed.


----------



## curtis odom (Apr 21, 2014)

VERY Nice!


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 21, 2014)

That's a beauty!


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 22, 2014)

It looks like it is equipped with all the good stuff too!


----------



## dabluzdude (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words.  It is all Campy throughout.


----------



## curtis odom (Apr 25, 2014)

Great bike. I just picked up a pre-64 Cinelli Speciale Corsa frameset.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 2, 2014)

drop-dead gorgeous


----------

